# Rattle coming from parking brake pedal area



## jamc204 (Aug 17, 2012)

At highway speeds, my 2016 (gen 2) Cruze has an annoying rattle that comes from the area of the parking brake pedal. This happens most often when going over bumps and uneven pavement. It's very frequent and it telegraphs up through the dashboard. If I lean the side of my foot agains the pedal, it's stops.

Has anyone else experienced this issue? Have you been able to get it fixed? I'm still under warranty, but I'd hate to take it in if they're just likely to go chasing a ghost.

Thanks


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

If the cable retracts fully, it should keep tension on the pedal. 
If the pedal is loose and touching it stops it from rattling, I'd worry that your parking brake is dragging.


----------

